# Nuremberg Toy Fair News...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
May be *old news*, but I couldn't find it on here anywhere...

AFX Europe should be ready for sale sometime in May... Maybe June...

Two new Peugeot 908's... No new Audi R8's...

Two new LMP1 bodies... No details...

Possibly some DTM bodies later in the year...

New dark grey track and a new guardrail design... No details on how dark
and what the barriers look like...

Hopefully, some more info will come soon... Maybe, Top Down, can give some
UK updates...

John
.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't expect to see any new Audi's. According to to Steve at Racemasters, they were a royal pain to work with!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Don't expect to see any new Audi's. According to to Steve at Racemasters, they were a royal pain to work with!


Audi AG, the company, was a royal pain?...

.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> Audi AG, the company, was a royal pain?...
> 
> .


Yes the company was very difficult to work with.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

They're also working on some sort of 'phone or tablet app. to add to the racing. Scant details yet though.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Top Down said:


> They're also working on some sort of 'phone or tablet app. to add to the racing. Scant details yet though.


Cool, TD... Like a lap counter*/*timer*/*management type of
thing, maybe?... Please holler loud if you hear any news...

I might have to get a smartphone, yet...
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> ...Possibly some *DTM* bodies later in the year... John...


I re-read the email from my friend Peka about the Nuremberg Toy Fair news...

I messed up a little... In a good way, though... I think...

He wrote this*:* **...possibly some DTM/WTCC cars later in the year...** ...

I cherry-picked just the *DTM* out, not knowing much about European
racing series... Turns out, that it's two different series, altogether...

*DTM = Deutsche Tourenwagen Masters*... And

*FIA WTCC = World Touring Car Championship*...

So, all that said, there is a possibility (don't know how big) of new
bodies from BOTH series...

Coolness...

If someone knows about these two series, help me*/*us out with
some info, please...

.


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

While I'm not familiar too much with either series--a quick internet search reveals some pretty great looking cars. HO scale needs more variety, and these fit the bill.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

cody6268 said:


> While I'm not familiar too much with either series--a quick internet search reveals some pretty great looking cars. HO scale needs more variety, and these fit the bill.


Variety is good...

I checked some, too, and seems there was the Chevy Cruze that
dominated the WTCC class for three years recently...

All the car bodies should be welcomed over here in the USA...

.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Great information, guys! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

beast1624 said:


> Great information, guys! Thanks for posting.


I'm dying to know what grey is coming, Beast...

Tyco did some grey track that had like fake oil drippings down the
center of the rails... That would be cool, too...

I'll try to locate mine for a photo...
.


----------

